# Pretty interesting stuff...



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

This is a computer graphics design out of New York, and they can do some pretty interesting things with visual effects. This is a pretty memory intensive site, so I'm not sure how well dial-up will hold up, but if you're patient it should work too. http://www.1stavemachine.com/
Click on Launch, then Projects to get to the videos.


----------

